# (Rumor) Gerald Wallace to be traded



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Link



> Multiple NBA sources have confirmed that Charlotte moving Gerald Wallace is imminent, but Pro Basketball News has yet to learn of a definitive destination at this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

it's a decent contract for a player of his caliber, even with his missed games due to injury. maggette is also earning 10 mil per, and he's only one of several free agents who got paid big time these last 2 offseasons.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

If they want to trade Gerald because of his contract that's retarded.He's a good NBA player and the money he makes is comparable to or less than what players of his caliber earn.If they want to trade him in order to make the team better in the longterm that's one thing,but it's probably going to be better in some other city.Without Gerald or something of similar productivity you wouldn't have a NBA caliber team.It'd be a joke and dumping his salary for no other purpose would likely be the last straw with the fanbase(such as it is)


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the combo between Jason Richardson and Gerald Wallace but Wallace needs to become a more productive scorer, who knows maybe we could get somebody like...Caron Butler?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Luke Walton.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Jordan's been trying to get rid of Gerald since the draft, so this doesn't surprise me but it doesn't make it any smarter. I can't see us getting equal value back because our front office has been uncapeable of that (other then J-Rich trade I'll give them credit on that). Only thing that would make sense would be getting a big man back but big for small trades never end up even either. 

Guess we just have to wait and see


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I heard a rumor about a 3 way deal involving you all getting Eddy Curry for Gerald Wallace, while NY gets Harrington.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

No thanks to that


----------



## Ninerballin (Feb 21, 2006)

Dre™ said:


> I heard a rumor about a 3 way deal involving you all getting Eddy Curry for Gerald Wallace, while NY gets Harrington.


Yea that would piss me off to no end.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Sources told ESPN.com that the Charlotte Bobcats have some interest in an Eddy Curry-for-Gerald Wallace swap, but taking on Wallace would run completely counter to New York's hopes of freeing up the salary-cap space to get into bidding for LeBron James and the rest of the amazing 2010 free-agent class.
> 
> The Knicks also appear to want Golden State's Al Harrington, but Charlotte, offering Wallace, won't work as a third-team facilitator. The Warriors, sources say, are not interested in absorbing the contract of Charlotte's Wallace, seeing little need for Wallace (and the four seasons left on his contract after this one at a cost of $38 million) when they have Corey Maggette and the soon-to-be-extended Stephen Jackson.


LINK

Looks like it has some truth to it. If it is true then why are we the one's pushing for this trade when were defintley the losers in it.


----------

